# new holland tc33 tractor



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/3500638348.html
never seen this before how does this work that it can turn that sharp and be 4x4? is this no good i wonder because ive never seen this before? seems like a good price for hours and condition but it is older...


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

The Super Steer allows for a really tight turn with the front wheels engaged. The whole front axle pivots, that is the easiest way to describe it. It is handy feature, I spent a couple of hours on a HN with the super steer. I liked it. 

The machine has low hours, I woudn't be concerned about the age of the machine.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Got the same machine without the bucket, that is normal


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

MatthewG;1549877 said:


> Got the same machine without the bucket, that is normal


it been good to you?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

used dads tc21 today it has 5' plow. not bad i liked it. does what you expect for a 1500 lb tractor with ag tires and tires not filled. im planning to go check this one out tomorrow


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

The tc33 that you're looking at will be better. The only thing on the one you are checking out are those aweful turf tires. That is an easy fix.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

what would it cost to fix that? would you recommend having these tire filled? what tire would you get?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd go with R4 tread. R1 or ag tread is decent enough, but on solid surfaces I'd go R4.

The rears look to run $350 on up and fronts I am having a hard time finding a price. I am not sure how accurate my numbers are.

I would fill the rear tires.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

for what id be doing with it i know i wouldnt want r1 or ag. id prob just wear out the turf tires and go from there


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

randomb0b123;1551393 said:


> for what id be doing with it i know i wouldnt want r1 or ag. id prob just wear out the turf tires and go from there


That is what I'd do. Or at least go a whole season. R1 is the ag tread. Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

got him to 11100. went and looked it over tryed everything drove it. all works perfect except for the rear pto idiot light on the dash but the pto does work. looks well cared for. strongly considering it. any opinions?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd say go for it. You've been looking for a while. I like the New Holland tractors, they are great tractors without the John Deere price.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Ours has been really good and we had some kids beating it during the summer mowing grass


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Good looking machine!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

it is in really nice shape theres a small crack on the plastic by the fuel tank and it looks like a rock fell out of the bucket at some point and put a small dent in the hard lines of the loader. 920 hrs dosent look like it though. the tractor and trailer are a snowy salty icy mess now from the trip home ill be washing tomorrow. im glad i bought it i think it was a good price


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats! Looks like a very clean well taken care of tractor! Id say you did good!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Change the tires and it will rip, I love driving ours, such a nimble machine


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Be careful in tight quarters with that thing. We have a newer 3045 with Super Steer and a loader. The steering makes the loader move the opposite direction you are trying to move at zero to very slow speeds and can be tough to get used to. You will notice it when changing loader attachments mostly.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Go ahead and put different tires on that tractor like every one says. Do yourself a favor and keep those tires though because after your first storm you wont be able to put them back on fast enough. 

I own a 4720 deere with turf tires on it, the dealer dropped it off with the R4's and the tractor seriously could not get out of its own way. Driveways with any slope what so ever i had to run two tires in the lawn next to the drive to get up it. 

Now with turf tires it has so much traction i can literally do wheelies with it up a driveway, stops on a dime and pushes hard.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

newhere;1558417 said:


> Go ahead and put different tires on that tractor like every one says. Do yourself a favor and keep those tires though because after your first storm you wont be able to put them back on fast enough.
> 
> I own a 4720 deere with turf tires on it, the dealer dropped it off with the R4's and the tractor seriously could not get out of its own way. Driveways with any slope what so ever i had to run two tires in the lawn next to the drive to get up it.
> 
> Now with turf tires it has so much traction i can literally do wheelies with it up a driveway, stops on a dime and pushes hard.


for what ill be doing with it i think the tires are fine. my dad has a slightly smaller new holland with ag tires and it is 1 step above worthless


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Rat_Power_78;1558390 said:


> Be careful in tight quarters with that thing. We have a newer 3045 with Super Steer and a loader. The steering makes the loader move the opposite direction you are trying to move at zero to very slow speeds and can be tough to get used to. You will notice it when changing loader attachments mostly.


im used to drive a case loader so i dont think ill have a problem learning that. stupid pos is backwards from any other loader


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

My old tc-30 with R-4's was useless in the snow.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

now im on the hunt for a bush hog. i think a 5 foot is a good size for it. 6 foot could probably be too much at times id prefer slip clutch over shear pin. any advice/experience on this? i was looking at them in northern tool mag and tractor supply website but theyre pretty cheap. almost too good to be true maybe there junk?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

any first hand experience with woods, land pride or rhino? the closet dealer has land pride and rhino, where i used to work at had all woods stuff.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Woods has been around for a long time. Land Pride seems to have a decent reputation.


----------

